# Puzzles for Blondes!!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

http://homepage.tinet.ie/~trojan/puzzle1.htm

http://homepage.tinet.ie/~trojan/puzzle2.htm

http://homepage.tinet.ie/~trojan/puzzle3.htm

http://homepage.tinet.ie/~trojan/puzzle4.htm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Totally derogatory to blondes and I'm unsure whether I can countenance such blatant sexism... :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)




----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Totally derogatory to blondes and I'm unsure whether I can countenance such blatant sexism... :-/


I'm blonde!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> I'm blonde!! ;D


So am I ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> So am I ;D


So did you understand the puzzles? 
Can you give me the answers? ???


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> So did you understand the puzzles?
> Can you give me the answers? Â ???


the third one is a cow, the maze i got lost (despite using gps!) and the last one is a trick question (remember, the elephant never forgets, so why would he need your help to find him hiding) and the first one is a picture of the moaner, lisa (from steps)

H [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Classic!!!

Am going to send it someone at work on Monday ;D


----------

